# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Adobe Premiere

## Twister83

Есть два вопроса, может кто сталкивался:
1) На одном компе после установки выходит сообщение - ваша лицензия устарела. Удалял, чистил реестр, все равно также. Устанавливал и CS3 и CS4, на Windows7.

2) На другом работает нормально, но при добавлении видео в проект, не идет видео а только звук, глюк какой-то.

----------


## alexam09

Попробуй перед установкой перевести ситемное время на год-два когда выпустилась программа. После регистрации поставь текущее время

----------

